# rv leveling



## donnary

Have a 40 ft. park model that's permanently parked at a campsite . The wheels are on boards and the four corners are blocked up with cinder blocks on the frame. My problem is it needs to be releveled and im a little in the dark on how to go about this.Any help in this area would be appreciated. thanx


----------



## WeekendRver

Hi, do you need to relevel site platform itself or the just the cinder block corners?


----------

